# Mk3 Teaser Video



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Bolts and TT logo are back on the fuel filler door.
TT logo has changed.
No more "dynamic line".
Not sure how I like the way the fender flairs join the body.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Those wheels are really C6 S6 inspired aren't they...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Those wheels are really C6 S6 inspired aren't they...


Those are RS-style brakes behind those wheels but with what seems like a base trim front bumper


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Those wheels are really C6 S6 inspired aren't they...


I always liked the S6 "Wing" wheels on the TT Mk2


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

^^^ hmm I don't know. I think TT body looks better with some concavity in the wheels. Makes it a bit more aggressive looking. Not a fan of flat wheels on a TT


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Interesting comparison between the blue mk2 and the still from the video... Look how much front overhang they've taken out of the front fender ahead of the wheel arch. That's not to say that the overall length hasn't changed and that the total overhang won't be less but at least from that view it seems to be much shorter or at the least better disguised.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The high offset make it difficult to have concaved wheels.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

R5T said:


> The high offset make it difficult to have concaved wheels.


true but even a lil would still look good like the ones on the TTRS. I love those same wheels on the RS5 though


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Hopefully they will be doing widebody for the RS model on this platform!


----------

